# New shave soap



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 17, 2015)

Well, it is less than 24 hours old, but I am in love. 

Sa, co, tallow and lanolin, with milk of the goat (I never know if it is goats milks or goat's milk) as 50% of the water and a superfat (post cook) of Shea butter, avocado oil and lanolin. 

I don't think I need to use any aftershave after using this soap!


----------



## Cactuslily (Aug 17, 2015)

that looks amazing!! i bet it feels awesome as well!


----------



## not_ally (Aug 17, 2015)

Ok, EG, I have been pondering - for months - about the right shave soap recipe.  If it is good enough for you, it is more than good enough for me   I am going to try it. Would you be willing to be more specific on amounts?  No need, of course, if you plan to sell, then you should save it and I will buy some from you!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 17, 2015)

That looks amaaazing! Thick, fluffy, wondrous lather.


----------



## BlackDog (Aug 17, 2015)

oh, that looks delicious.  suddenly I'm craving marshmallow fluff....


----------



## nogud247 (Aug 17, 2015)

I want this. I have a new safety razor I'm trying to muscle up the courage to learn to use.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 17, 2015)

Take the plunge, nogud! 

As for the recipe, it was based on the variations in the songwind, so around 50% sa, with the remainder split between co and tallow, more co than tallow. 15% extra glycerine added and no clay


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 17, 2015)

That's lovely looking!  My recipe sounds really similar, though I use jojoba instead of AO and use lard instead of tallow and do a 50/50 aloe/GM water sub.  DH is of Scottish descent and has very course facial hair with sensitive skin that chaps/burns easily in the cold, dry air up here.


----------



## nogud247 (Aug 17, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> View attachment 15943
> 
> 
> Take the plunge, nogud!
> ...




First I have to translate your abbreviations then I have to make the soap. Then I have to not die. I'm only afraid of the dying part. The lather looks sumptuous.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 17, 2015)

Yummy stuff, Gent -- nicely done, sir!


----------



## Relle (Aug 17, 2015)

nogud247 said:


> First I have to translate your abbreviations then I have to make the soap. Then I have to not die. I'm only afraid of the dying part. The lather looks sumptuous.



Here is the abbreviations thread for you
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=3789


----------



## not_ally (Aug 17, 2015)

Nogud, EG was referencing the sort of go-to shave soap thread here, it is really long (I am still only about 75% of the way through it b/c I keep stopping to take notes), but there is a lot of really great information in it.  Also, SA is stearic acid.   Here's the link to the thread:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=34264


----------



## nogud247 (Aug 17, 2015)

Relle said:


> Here is the abbreviations thread for you
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=3789







not_ally said:


> Nogud, EG was referencing the sort of go-to shave soap thread here, it is really long (I am still only about 75% of the way through it b/c I keep stopping to take notes), but there is a lot of really great information in it.  Also, SA is stearic acid.   Here's the link to the thread:
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=34264




Thank you both. Very helpful. I guess I have some reading to do. (I act like its work but I love to read. )


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 17, 2015)

nogud247 said:


> First I have to translate your abbreviations then I have to make the soap. Then I have to not die. I'm only afraid of the dying part. The lather looks sumptuous.



SA= stearic acid
CO=coconut oil


----------



## JayJay (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't use razors and neither does my husband but that looks so good! I want some just to play in the lather. Would it be any good as a regular body soap?


----------



## Relle (Aug 17, 2015)

nogud, save the abbreviations thread to your favourites and you'll have it when you need it.


----------



## nogud247 (Aug 17, 2015)

Relle said:


> nogud, save the abbreviations thread to your favourites and you'll have it when you need it.




I was mostly kidding. SA was the only one I didn't know. The sound of it doesn't make me think something that I would put in soap lol. I'm new.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 17, 2015)

J, some people have checked it out as body soap, but I don't think it really works that well for that purpose.  I was going to make it for shaving my legs and for my more hirsute male friends   A bunch of them are going to get shaving kits w/reasonably nice brushes and hand made shaving soap for Xmas whether they like it or not!


----------



## JayJay (Aug 17, 2015)

Good idea!


----------



## nogud247 (Aug 17, 2015)

not_ally said:


> J, some people have checked it out as body soap, but I don't think it really works that well for that purpose.  I was going to make it for shaving my legs and for my more hirsute male friends   A bunch of them are going to get shaving kits w/reasonably nice brushes and hand made shaving soap for Xmas whether they like it or not!




*wants to be her male friend*


----------



## not_ally (Aug 17, 2015)

I hope they like them, nogud!  I am never sure what the latest, greatest things are for guys. I am not that au courant w/fashionable stuff, my friends are much more, so I just have to cross my fingers ....


----------



## nogud247 (Aug 17, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I hope they like them, nogud!  I am never sure what the latest, greatest things are for guys. I am not that au courant w/fashionable stuff, my friends are much more, so I just have to cross my fingers ....




That gift will be amazing. If they don't like it upgrade your men.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Aug 18, 2015)

That lather looks positively sumptuous!  I do believe that it's time to make shave soap again.


----------



## cjisler (Aug 18, 2015)

That's some incredible looking lather. Good job
carol


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words. I wish I could show you how my face felt! It did not feel 'shaved' from the tightness or soreness - no whiskers, of course, but so supple sand conditioned


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 18, 2015)

"...a superfat (post cook) of Shea butter, avocado oil and lanolin..."

Gent -- What is your opinion about the avocado as part of your superfat? Do you think it adds more to the party than just a shea-lanolin superfat?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 19, 2015)

To be fair, I really don't know. 

This time I made four batches - 

One with milk and lanolin (forgot to mention that in the first post about ingredients!)

One with lanolin but just water 

One with milk but no lanolin

One control batch

This way I hope to be able to see which ingredients are helping and which are not - it might be all in the lanolin, or just the milk or a mix of the two. So I'll do the same next time with superfat - one with no Shea, one with no avocado and see what they are like. 

The original idea for it came from my Shea and avocado moisturizer


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 19, 2015)

Oy! That was an ambitious experiment, Craig! I'd enjoy reading your thoughts about which you like best. I don't think I've heard of many people using milk in their shave soap recipes, so you may be paving the way for a whole new line of thinking on this type of soap. :razz:

The avocado just caught my eye in your description of your recipe. I perceive avocado as a thick oil with a lot of lubricity similar to high oleic sunflower or a good olive oil, but it has more of an exotic cachet than the other two. I can see why it would add to the moisturizing qualities and possibly the density of the lather.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 19, 2015)

Awesome looking shave soap TEG!  Now I want to do more testing with other additives.  I have lanolin I need to use.....Causing trouble as always!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 19, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> Oy! That was an ambitious experiment, Craig! I'd enjoy reading your thoughts about which you like best. I don't think I've heard of many people using milk in their shave soap recipes, so you may be paving the way for a whole new line of thinking on this type of soap. :razz:
> 
> The avocado just caught my eye in your description of your recipe. I perceive avocado as a thick oil with a lot of lubricity similar to high oleic sunflower or a good olive oil, but it has more of an exotic cachet than the other two. I can see why it would add to the moisturizing qualities and possibly the density of the lather.



It's only as the SF, not in the recipe itself.  That is a jolly interesting idea, though - more experiments coming! You enabler   When I make these batches I try to have at least 2 options to compare.  Was a bit of a handful making it though




shunt2011 said:


> Awesome looking shave soap TEG!  Now I want to do more testing with other additives.  I have lanolin I need to use.....Causing trouble as always!



It certainly seems worthwhile.  I am really chuffed with it.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm really interesting to try lanolin as a SF, so far I've been using coco butter and quite like it. Craig, do you mind sharing what your SF % is? I never know how much to add.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 19, 2015)

It's 5% on these ones - seems okay to my face


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 19, 2015)

That looks awesome!!

I need to have another go at a shave soap but not until I've read the super thread about them!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 20, 2015)

I used the lanolin batch with no milk last night - it wasn't as good, but it could have been me rather than the soap. The post shave feel just wasn't the same. I'll keep using a different one of the four in rotation for a few goes on each until I can start weeding some out, if that ever really comes.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 23, 2015)

Okay, so tonight was the "milk, no lanolin" soap - very creaky lather and a better post-shave feel than the "no milk, lanolin" soap. Still not as good as the "milk, lanolin" one though - but closer.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Nov 7, 2015)

I hope it's not in bad form to revive a thread that's been dormant for a couple of months, but I'm really curious to get a review now that you've had a bit more time with the different formulas.  Has time made any improvements?  

Edited to add words.


----------



## gemsupthepoley (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks a bundle !!!!     Now I'm going to have to tinker with the recipe I love and try it with goaty milk and avacado.

Love the sound of both.  Mine is similar recipe but not as much lather.  Thanks again EG.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 7, 2015)

MrsSpaceship said:


> I hope it's not in bad form to revive a thread that's been dormant for a couple of months, but I'm really curious to get a review now that you've had a bit more time with the different formulas.  Has time made any improvements?
> 
> Edited to add words.




Well, after a few shaved I decided that the best option was the one with both, second was the milk only. I then combined the milk only and the lanolin only and gave it to a friend and since then I've been using the original - it is really the best I have used, but then it's the only shave soap with milk that I have used. 

I've ordered up a batch of Haslinger with milk and lanolin, from the local apothecary, so I can compare it.


----------



## newbie (Nov 7, 2015)

Looking at that lather makes me want to have a beard. I must be careful of my wishes though...


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 7, 2015)

You can always use it on your legs, thats what I do. I've had great shaves since I switched to handmade shave soap and DE razors. No ingrown hairs or little red bumps.


----------



## newbie (Nov 7, 2015)

I am very lucky. I have about 6 hairs on my legs and haven't shaved my legs for over 2 decades. If I had to, trust me, I'd be whipping this up in an instant.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Nov 7, 2015)

newbie said:


> Looking at that lather makes me want to have a beard. I must be careful of my wishes though...



I wouldn't wish that on any woman.  I just went to have mine zapped today, trust me, once it starts growing, you won't want it.


----------

